# used car dealers



## CurtH

I am movig to the Valencia area soon (Lliria) and will need to buy a car. Can anyone recommend any dealers who are decent in this area? Have between 5500 - 7000 euros to spend so hope to get something reasonable.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Beefy

Far cheaper to buy a left hand drive vehicle in the U.K and drive it over.....second hand cars in Spain are on average 25% + more expensive and the paperwork transfering is a nightmare.


----------



## SteveHall

The paperwork transfering is NOT a hassle if you buy the car here
Please do NOT drive a RHD ..the guys here know it will start another rant!! LOL


----------



## Beefy

Why not drive a r.h.d I do and have no probs even in Alcoy where i am near....? loads of expats here drive r.h.ds..


----------



## SteveHall

See previous rants - if it were so safe do you not think the authorities would simply allow garages to sell cars with optional lhd or rhd in both the UK and Spain?

Before you ask - yes, I have driven right hookers all over Europe and LHD cars in London 
NOT recommended


----------



## jojo

Beefy said:


> Why not drive a r.h.d I do and have no probs even in Alcoy where i am near....? loads of expats here drive r.h.ds..


I think thats incredibly stupid and dangerous advise, you´re in a left hand drive country - end of!

I have a friend with a rhd BMW convertable. she was stopped last week. To make it worse she had no ITV (?) and therefore her insurance was invalid. She said she couldnt get the ITV on it cos of summat to do with the headlights. I dont really understand all the "ins and outs" of cars, but she´s in a terrible state. 

She should know better cos the guardia often pitch up on roundabouts (at least once a week) around our way and stop vehicles that they think maybe dodgy!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall

Tráfico were stopping cars at La Cala roundabout this afternoon and they were obviously ready for action as they had the grua truck parked next to them. An "L" ref'd Ford Mondeo was getting the full works. The Spanish car I was in was waved through. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Suenneil

Same down in Estepona and in Marbella where I was working last week, there seems to have been a marked increase in the police setting up "stop and check" at roundabouts etc ... and with the Grua good to go!!

We used to see it in Coin and Elviria on occasion but its definitely more noticeable at the moment - and to be honest rightly so if it means getting the right cars on the road! (shame they dont have something similar for getting some of the crappy old spanish cars off the road - or some of the mad drivers who I am sure never passed a driving test!!!)


----------



## Beefy

SteveHall said:


> Tráfico were stopping cars at La Cala roundabout this afternoon and they were obviously ready for action as they had the grua truck parked next to them. An "L" ref'd Ford Mondeo was getting the full works. The Spanish car I was in was waved through. Coincidence? I think not.


You only have to worry if you don't have an ITV and insurance which my Landy does, it's perfectly legal with modified headlamps etc. All I suggested in my original post was that it was cheaper to buy a left hand drive vehicle in London than in Spain as they are a lot cheaper, then simply drive it over and get it ITV'D and registered in Spain.


----------



## SteveHall

Sorry but that is not how it read to me! 

"and the paperwork transfering is a nightmare" - why go through that pain if you can get a LHD car here from any legal garage. If you buy privately I would always advise using a gestor especially if your Spanish is not fluent. 

Sue - you will know this petrol station. It is the BP one opposite the Castle/Hotel Beatriz in Fuengirola. The slip-road to the highway of death is at such an acute angle that it's dangerous in a RHD vehicle. In a LHD car it's terrifying to get onto the "Highway of Death" With a van it is bluntly suicidal. You have NO chance of seeing anybody speeding around that corner as they are on your blind-spot!


----------



## Suenneil

I do indeed Steve, and you are right, as is Jo ...... we live and drive and Spain and should have the correct vehicles with the correct documents etc .... and its not purely about paperwork and hassle (yes we all put up with that even with our Spanish cars!!) but there is a huge safety element here ... I have driven for 20 plus years and (god I dont want to tempt fate here!) have never had an accident - so consider myself relatively experienced and safe on the roads-

BUT when driving in Spain I find I need eyes, ears and awareness one hundred times more powerful than when I drove in the UK and thats with the CORRECT VEHICLE!!!!

On a minor point relating to this - if you buy a LHD in the UK and drive it over with the intention of registering it in Spain etc (cost of car / cost of petrol or shipping / cost of changing paperwork) ... we had a friend who did this and YES it was nightmare being sent from one office to another (over a period of weeks not days!) but with all that hassle she also had to pay for some changes and some kind of registration and it cost her a small fortune! 

so paying "extra" for a second hard car in Spain with all the docs in place from day one probably doesnt make a massive financial difference at all.


----------



## jojo

I´m probably wrong, but I think car prices may come down in Spain before too long, I think they have to??? They seem to be open to "deals" now, its just they´re slow to respond to the crisis here


Jo


----------



## SteveHall

If you look at other threads Jojo you will see that the Spanish dealerships are on their knees. 
They are pressing Zappy to bring in a scheme similar to the German "Renew" scheme (I am sure Chris knows better). I was offered some superb deals on ex-rental cars last week. Yes, I think people will negotiate in a way that they have not been keen to before. 

A few years ago I got stuck/lost in some roadworks near Elche and got to the Merc dealer at about 1,50pm. I asked to see the car I had been quoted on and was told I would have to come back after 4,30 as they were closing for siesta. I explained it had taken me 1 hour 30 to do a 30 minutes drive and Pedro's reaction was "tough titty". My counter-reaction was that if his doors were closed then my wallet was closed ...................and drove down to Murcia.


----------



## CurtH

SteveHall said:


> Sorry but that is not how it read to me!
> 
> "and the paperwork transfering is a nightmare" - why go through that pain if you can get a LHD car here from any legal garage. If you buy privately I would always advise using a gestor especially if your Spanish is not fluent.
> 
> Sue - you will know this petrol station. It is the BP one opposite the Castle/Hotel Beatriz in Fuengirola. The slip-road to the highway of death is at such an acute angle that it's dangerous in a RHD vehicle. In a LHD car it's terrifying to get onto the "Highway of Death" With a van it is bluntly suicidal. You have NO chance of seeing anybody speeding around that corner as they are on your blind-spot!


Thanks everyone for the advice. I imported a car from the US to the UK many years ago and know all too well the dangers of not having the drivers side on the proper side of the car for the country your in! In any case why draw attention to yourself! I would prefer to use a garage really as this solves severlal problems, normally so I understand, with getting a legal transfer done, not to mention even a warranty of some sort.


----------



## DROOBY

SteveHall said:


> The paperwork transfering is NOT a hassle if you buy the car here
> Please do NOT drive a RHD ..the guys here know it will start another rant!! LOL



LOL!! Here we go another lhd v's rhd Rant.
Well people know where i stand on this i've brought my Volvo over changed lights got spanish plates only cost me 900euros including ITV etc...... Tell me where you can buy a good car for that money in spain for those on a budget?

Got LHD Beetle and Camper back in UK. There are hundreds in the VW clubs never heard anybody have a problem.

You know my opinion on this matter its not what side of the car the wheel is on that is the problem it's the person behind it!!!

But as they say this is only my thoughts on the matter


----------



## SteveHall

Hi Drooby, 15-all


----------



## chris(madrid)

jojo said:


> I have a friend with a rhd BMW convertable. she was stopped last week. To make it worse she had no ITV (?) and therefore her insurance was invalid. She said she couldnt get the ITV on it cos of summat to do with the headlights. I dont really understand all the "ins and outs" of cars, but she´s in a terrible state.


If this happened more - then maybe folk would stop thinking they can get away with it. 

Simply a full UK spec car DOES NOT MEET the legal requirements in most EU countries where they drive on the right hand side of the road. 

The lights on a rhd car dip TOWARDS oncoming traffic and not away as law demands. As such cannot get ITV - as such is deemed unfit for road use - so insurance is no longer valid. Result impound and fines. 

A new set of lights is all it would have taken to resolve the issue. Now it could get messy. 

Nontheless ime - it's not without dangers - Visibility IS reduced if you're sat away from the road centre. ANYBODY who rides a bike knows this.

Christ! - if a car is that important - you'd think folk would factor this is as part of their "move" abroad.

Rant over.


----------



## SteveHall

30-15 - huge volley from Chris

Nice article about driving habits here


----------



## UKB

chris(madrid) said:


> If this happened more - then maybe folk would stop thinking they can get away with it.
> 
> Simply a full UK spec car DOES NOT MEET the legal requirements in most EU countries where they drive on the right hand side of the road.
> 
> The lights on a rhd car dip TOWARDS oncoming traffic and not away as law demands. As such cannot get ITV - as such is deemed unfit for road use - so insurance is no longer valid. Result impound and fines.
> 
> A new set of lights is all it would have taken to resolve the issue. Now it could get messy.
> 
> Nontheless ime - it's not without dangers - Visibility IS reduced if you're sat away from the road centre. ANYBODY who rides a bike knows this.
> 
> Christ! - if a car is that important - you'd think folk would factor this is as part of their "move" abroad.
> 
> Rant over.


Why Rant? how does this afect you?

are you opposed to freedom?


Ok so a tourist driving to Spain cannot be insured with his UK registered car... ?

So this means all the cars that go to the UK from Europe are not insured then?

can people not step outside the box and see why this is happening? 

if its ok for tourists to use the roads and be legal if they adjust their lamps with a workaround to block the angle of light then surly a reminder to sort out her lights should have done the job instead of stealing her car... 


The world has been changing against the people for a long time, so slowly over the past few generations only a few well read seem to see it and the rest seem to argue over the issues they all seem to think is for them when really its all working against then.. even the people doing the enforcing of all the rules that work against us.

always look at the bigger picture and help your fellow man whenever you can, not rant at them just because you are living in a complaint state of fear.


----------



## snikpoh

Are you aware that you have replied to a post from 4 years ago?

Did you read the entire thread to see why the poster was so upset?

Either way, rules are rules and need to be followed - or else where would we be other wise?


----------



## UKB

snikpoh said:


> Are you aware that you have replied to a post from 4 years ago?
> 
> Did you read the entire thread to see why the poster was so upset?
> 
> Either way, rules are rules and need to be followed - or else where would we be other wise?



Yes and Yes.

Remember rules need consent and agreement, take this forum for example, it has rules and in order to join you agree to the rules... when was it we agreed to all these rules willingly?


What would happen? We would be FREE, and ONLY harmful acts would be addressed using the common law , then we could hold the people behind the corporations who are harming millions to account, they hide behind the rules making people think the rules are there to keep them safe.

as for the date, is there a limit to when you are allowed to reply, if so why was the thread not closed?

Its the same in most countries all over the world, was it due to agreements made at the G20? and why has all the assets held by the people of the land been sold off to private shareholders not the little guy who may have a small stake but the international corporations owned by the elite banking families.

That's who are imposing all these rules to keep their farm stock in in-line, like I said 1984 was not supposed to be a guide to enslave man.


----------



## snikpoh

UKB said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> Remember rules need consent and agreement, take this forum for example, it has rules and in order to join you agree to the rules... when was it we agreed to all these rules willingly?
> 
> 
> What would happen? We would be FREE, and ONLY harmful acts would be addressed using the common law , then we could hold the people behind the corporations who are harming millions to account, they hide behind the rules making people think the rules are there to keep them safe.
> 
> as for the date, is there a limit to when you are allowed to reply, if so why was the thread not closed?
> 
> Its the same in most countries all over the world, was it due to agreements made at the G20? and why has all the assets held by the people of the land been sold off to private shareholders not the little guy who may have a small stake but the international corporations owned by the elite banking families.
> 
> That's who are imposing all these rules to keep their farm stock in in-line, like I said 1984 was not supposed to be a guide to enslave man.


What exactly is your agenda.

Please stay on topic or start another thread in "La Tasca".:closed_2:


----------

